# Show Us Your Barking Geckos



## Gibblore (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok I will start


----------



## Rocket (Sep 22, 2011)

I have reduced my Barking Gecko numbers in recent times to only two adult, breeding-aged pairs.

These are the gals... the lads will follow shortly.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice like the first pic I haven't seen many like her getting around


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Sep 22, 2011)

very nice giblore and rocket if i had some i would share but i have not so must get some asap


----------



## killimike (Sep 22, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Very nice like the first pic I haven't seen many like her getting around



+1  Hope you make some more this season!


----------



## Sarah (Sep 22, 2011)

here are my three from hypo parents .


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 22, 2011)

A nice dark example for a change


----------



## Rocket (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's another shot of the same female from the first photo as well as another female I used to own whom unfortunately died last season.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 22, 2011)

Blond phase female. I have a pair, but this is the only photo I have already on my phone.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking good guys I did think there would be more people out there thoe


----------



## killimike (Sep 23, 2011)

But there have been some great pics all the same!

Should ask kupper, thicktails are like his favourite gecko...


----------



## SamNabz (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice pics. What do the hypo's roughly go for? And does anyone have some available in NSW?


----------



## Rocket (Sep 23, 2011)

As promised, the lads. They have just started getting active again in the last week so still need to put a bit more weight on them before they meet the gals.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking good Rocket, I am off to pick a couple of different patterned ones up now. I shall return


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 23, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> Blond phase female. I have a pair, but this is the only photo I have already on my phone.


That gecko is INSANE!!


----------



## Beard (Sep 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Beard said:


> .



Lol, U.S.A or German colour morph I think


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 23, 2011)

Goldmember said:


> That gecko is INSANE!!



This gecko or the male she is paired with, is in the book "keeping & Breeding Australian Lizards" on page 173, this pair was purchased from Damian Goodall a couple of years back.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice RSPcrazy, Here are some of this years babies keep the pics coming guys

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...geckos-2237/thick-tailed-gecko-pair-4-213872/



And a couple I grabbed today


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 23, 2011)

I love the back markings on that last one Gibblore.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

RSPcrazy said:


> I love the back markings on that last one Gibblore.



Cheers mate they are so different to all my other's so happy with them


----------



## Snowman (Sep 23, 2011)

I've put these up a million times before. I'm too lazy to take new pics


----------



## Smithers (Sep 23, 2011)

Geez you been holdin out on me bro,...very nice pattern you got going there Gibba,...any spares pm me.


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Geez you been holdin out on me bro,...very nice pattern you got going there Gibba,...any spares pm me.



No holding out I only got them today lol


----------



## beeman (Sep 23, 2011)

couple of youngins


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## Rocket (Sep 23, 2011)

beeman,
I love the look of the first animal. Do you know it's bloodline locality?


----------



## beeman (Sep 23, 2011)

i cant tell you exactly (because they are the bosses(wife) ) but it think they are from the goldfields region in WA, The original wc breeders come from Gary Davies of WAR. She did tell me but i didnt listen, now if they were longer and had no legs i would know all about them LOL


----------



## Snowman (Sep 23, 2011)

beeman said:


> i cant tell you exactly (because they are the bosses(wife) ) but it think they are from the goldfields region in WA, The original wc breeders come from Gary Davies of WAR. She did tell me but i didnt listen, now if they were longer and had no legs i would know all about them LOL



Mine are also WC from Gary Davies. I'm getting some more females from him soon


----------



## Gibblore (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Mine are also WC from Gary Davies. I'm getting some more females from him soon



Share the love I would realy like to be able to my hands on some more females


----------



## Snowman (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool, I'll let him know. 

If you want something a "bit special" hit Dave at Pilbara Pythons up for a few pairs of Pilbara Milii... They look really cool. AND NO ONE HAS THEM!!!


----------



## geckodan (Sep 23, 2011)

Snowman said:


> Cool, I'll let him know.
> 
> If you want something a "bit special" hit Dave at Pilbara Pythons up for a few pairs of Pilbara Milii... They look really cool. AND NO ONE HAS THEM!!!


They now have their own name (U. seorsus) and an endangered status to boot so I doubt that Dave will even entertain the thought nor would the department will be letting any slip through the system at present.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 23, 2011)

Really? WA museum told Dave that they had the same DNA as the other Milii.... Should have got in earlier I guess...

Found Daves old post:"Here is something a little different, Our Pilbara Thick-tail.
This was collected a few seasons ago and in our opinion is quite different dispite the W.A muesum telling us the DNA is the same as critters from over east."

See link bellow for picture.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...83/thick-tail-colour-variations-152403/page/2​


----------



## geckodan (Sep 23, 2011)

That was a very crafty red herring instigated by CALM and WA Museum so that nobody would bother collecting them while they rapidly got the description approved and made them out of reach.


----------



## Snowman (Sep 23, 2011)

Very crafty.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## nurse_boy (Oct 21, 2011)

*Thick tails*

Great looking thickies guys!!! Wow Gibblore, those interesting patterned ones are FANTASTIC!!! If you get some babies from them let me know, I would be very interested in a couple of them!!! 






Here's a couple of my guys!!! The boy in the first photo is very dark! the second pic is my girls and the third pic is of the male again!


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 21, 2011)

nurse_boy said:


> Great looking thickies guys!!! Wow Gibblore, those interesting patterned ones are FANTASTIC!!! If you get some babies from them let me know, I would be very interested in a couple of them!!!
> 
> View attachment 222562
> View attachment 222563
> ...



Cheers mate, love the second pic


----------



## Snowman (Oct 21, 2011)

I just picked up 4 wild caught wheat-belt milii last weekend. One adult and 3 juvies. I'll get some pictures at some stage.


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 22, 2011)

Snowman said:


> I just picked up 4 wild caught wheat-belt milii last weekend. One adult and 3 juvies. I'll get some pictures at some stage.



Good job mate carn't wait to see pic's


----------



## Chicken (Oct 22, 2011)

couple of mine


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking good mate


----------



## killimike (Oct 22, 2011)

Snowman said:


> I just picked up 4 wild caught wheat-belt milii last weekend. One adult and 3 juvies. I'll get some pictures at some stage.



Would love to see those too!

Some great milii here.


----------



## Jessh88 (Nov 4, 2011)

My first lil gecko


----------



## SamNabz (Nov 4, 2011)

Great pics so far guys. I especially like the look of the hypos. If anyone (preferably in Sydney) is selling sub-adult to adult hypo thickies, please PM me.



Jessh88 said:


> My first lil gecko



And so it begins......

P.S congrats


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 4, 2011)

Looking good guys I hatched out a couple of babys this week


----------



## Smithers (Nov 4, 2011)

Good Good


----------



## Jessh88 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://img.tapatalk.com/cb142365-5d67-8a22.jpg[/IMG
And my 2nd

[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/cb142365-5da3-adbb.jpg


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice little fella, I still waiting on more eggs to hatch


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 7, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Very nice RSPcrazy, Here are some of this years babies keep the pics coming guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg those last 2 are insane


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 7, 2011)

Cheers gem I carn't wait to start them in the breeding program I hope to get some differnt looking thickies over the next few seasons. Also just checked the incubator and number 4 thickie is starting to emerge from the egg


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 8, 2011)

woohoo yeh i bet u cant wait to see wat the bubs will look like u'll have to post pictures for sure. haha i bet u'll have people lining up for bubs


----------



## Smithers (Nov 8, 2011)

You could name the lighter ^ one Sony,....The pattern on the tail is pretty close to Sony's logo.

The last two are pretty horrid animals better freight them down here so I can hide them from view   

Waiting for the last two to breed bigtime. So Gem at least one is in line


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 8, 2011)

Lol I'd be in line 2 If I was allowed ne more reps haha


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 8, 2011)

Back Back you vultures, Na jokes I will let yous know when I have some available for sale. also number 5 thickie hatchie hatched this morning will get some pic's today and post.


----------



## Firedrake (Nov 8, 2011)

Out of curiosity, anyone got audio of these guys barking?


----------



## MathewB (Nov 9, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone got audio of these guys barking?



Sounds interesting


----------



## Smithers (Nov 9, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone got audio of these guys barking?



See what I can do 2mora I have a male who freaks out quiet easy when just pulling the tub out, it's more a weezy raspy cough than a bark as such


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Nov 9, 2011)

>


Now that's a really nice milli. Been avoiding these guys a while, might have to change that if some of these hatchies become available.


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 11, 2011)

Cheers gec, heres some more hatchies 6 so far for the season and heaps of eggs still cooking and more clutches to be layed!


----------



## MathewB (Nov 11, 2011)

I love these little geckos, what's the basic husbandry with them? Where do the above ones come from Gibblore? They are my favourites


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 11, 2011)

They are awesome Lil gex


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys, If you are talking bout the funky patterned ones Mathew they I picked them up from a small pet shop local to me. so glad I asked if I could see their thickies instead of just walking past the tank Score!!!


----------



## MathewB (Nov 12, 2011)

Post #60 I was talking about, if thats not what you were talking about.


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 12, 2011)

MathewB said:


> Post #60 I was talking about, if thats not what you were talking about.


 They arn't any local. Pm me what you would like to know regards keeping & I will see if I can help out.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 14, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Thanks guys, If you are talking bout the funky patterned ones Mathew they I picked them up from a small pet shop local to me. so glad I asked if I could see their thickies instead of just walking past the tank Score!!!



wow thats awesome u can sometimes get some awesome scores from pet shops i got a pair of pink tongues from a pet shop with the female being patternless


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 14, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> wow thats awesome u can sometimes get some awesome scores from pet shops i got a pair of pink tongues from a pet shop with the female being patternless



Good score gem


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 27, 2011)

Couple of pics from tonight


----------



## Smithers (Nov 27, 2011)

I see your two and raise you another coupla


View attachment 227993
View attachment 227994


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> I see your two and raise you another coupla
> 
> 
> View attachment 227993
> View attachment 227994



Don't get me started Brett lol


----------



## Smithers (Nov 27, 2011)

Bring it..... 



Noice lookers there Cuz


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 27, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Bring it.....



Sir you have insulted my honour and I challange you to a duel, White glove slaps monitor! not in spelling as you can see lol. I will go and get more pics.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 27, 2011)

Choose your gecko of choice, turn tail to tail, take 10 gecko paces hit enter and post them suckers


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Choose your gecko of choice, turn tail to tail, take 10 gecko paces hit enter and post them suckers



Hm well to keep on topic Thickies 































Blows smoke off camera lol


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Is that it?  Noice Buncha TT's

#2 is my pick.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

I dont have any gheckos but always love checking out your pics Gibblore, they are always amazing


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 28, 2011)

Not a fan of blonds I guess, Yea for tonight I will get bored again soon and dust off the camera. May-be even take pics of ones you like. Hangs head in shame.



Bandit05 said:


> I dont have any gheckos but always love checking out your pics Gibblore, they are always amazing



Thanks heaps Bandit. See Brett someone likes my ugly geckos lol


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

How much you pay him  Yer there nice I already said that,....What more do you want from me, I give and give and you just dont' respect me...lol

What about this freak Hmmm


View attachment 228002


----------



## python_dan89 (Nov 28, 2011)

Awesome pics guys keep them coming


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

Um Smithers if you look to the right you will see a little pink thingy that indicates Im a female  That last one was stunning but Gibblore does take better pics than you sorry


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Im terribly sorry Miss/Mrs Bandit....Nice of you to express you may like to take an hour or so through my albums  lol

Edit: Not meant to come across narly as it reads....


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> Sir you have insulted my honour and I challange you to a duel, White glove slaps monitor! not in spelling as you can see lol. I will go and get more pics.



Its Miss and I thought you would have responded to Gibblores challenge with more than just one pic, as stunning as it was.

Deb


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Long day sorry Deb  ,...Challenge re-excepted (grabs camera run off to take an expectable image)

Father View attachment 228004


Daughter View attachment 228003


Deb I think you maybe onto something, these pics are crap,...i'll get some more later in the morning


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

Obviously Gibblore knows your critters well and in anticipation of a massive loss has gone of with his head held low in an admission of impending failure lol


I really like the first shot, side on shots are so much better than from above, we have wild barking gheckos around here but Im way too slow to get a pic of them. Thanks for that


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh don't give up on him to early, im sure he's charging the batteries ready for another onslaught


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha Ha I sometimes wonder if he spends all day with a camera slung around his neck but I do appreciate him sharing, not too many on here are as generous as you two are in sharing your knowledge and advice


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Cheers Deb we are both as passionate as each other and i can only speak for me here but I get a kick out of helping others with my limited knowledge, I need a hotkey set up to add (Rob Porters-Keeping Australian Geckos) it's gold for a newb to experienced to flick through,....


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

WOW I just saw your new lemon girl, I cant see Gibblore beating her. I wish I had stuck to my original plans of getting some barking geckos ( everyone I spoke to said they were boring and hard to keep ) instead of filling my tanks with pythons which have given me a bit of grief. Looks like Im in for a few new tanks lol. Thanks I will have a look for that


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Yer Kelly makes some cracking geckos, she is Gecko on here and has a facebook page named Aussie Reptiles if ya wanna gander  The book is cheap as around 16-20 bucks, herpbooks a sponsor on here sells them. Under bed storage containers are idea for this species a little sand no uv zero heat in most parts of oz, handle temps as low as single digits and like highs up to 30c.  see can't help myself.....I don't always get it right just take a look at AGF (Australian Gecko Forum) :/ I ended up with egg on ones face.....happens


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

I managed to find a copy for $15 thanks. I actually want to have a display tank for them so I can watch them. Im not sure if its a pair or not but on my bf's dads block two have dug through the coolroom floor and set up residence, the smaller one is too quick and I just manage a glimpse as it scuttles down the hole ( looks similar to the size ones in your pic but hard to gauge ) but the other one is massive ( not sure what the normal size of an adult is) I get between it and its hole and it really puts on a performance trying to intimidate me into backing down but it never tries to run away. I will see if I can get a pic of the little strop next time. Oh also I was always under the impression that nothing ate millipedes but there are thousands of casings in the coolroom. I will check out Aussie Reptiles and AGF. Thanks again for your help


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 28, 2011)

Haha u 2 are funny  haha don't worry Gibbs I like ur blonds  and Smithers u also have some amazing animals I'm so jealous of u both


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry had to go to bed, Just got home from work now will go and see if any looking up for a photo shoot. Harsh Harsh critics not you gem lol.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

I didnt criticize, that lemon is a stunner though


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 28, 2011)

Agreed, Its is so hard to try and capture their full potential I am not that flash at photography just a point and shoot man.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)

Im the same ( not the man bit ), 50 shots and Im lucky if I get one decent shot lol, I only just worked out how to post a pic on here 5 mins ago, yes Im blonde lol


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 29, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that.

Here you go

Hope to breed the first to next season









This one is the first hatchie of this season going to be nice blonde I think





And this is number 11 I just got out of the incubator 5 min ago





Hope you like


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 29, 2011)

I love the 3rd one, where can I look up which ones are in my local area, I only see them in the coolroom or shed so they are a bit dark and cant make out the patterns


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 29, 2011)

Probaly do a google search, Or hm not sure realy sorry


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 29, 2011)

tried a little bit last night but google was going a bit ga ga, not only with that search either, might just have to try and corner the big bugga in the coolroom and get a pic to put on here, you have lots of nice pics but my favourite is still the two looking out from under the rock, that is a great shot


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers I hope you can get a pic of the one's around your place


----------



## Smithers (Nov 29, 2011)

You feeding that second one ? Think you better send it down here for a few yrs.  Looking good bud.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol Gibbs if u ever find u can't handle all of them hatchys u can always send some my way  oh and u 2 Smithers


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 29, 2011)

gemrock2hot said:


> Lol Gibbs if u ever find u can't handle all of them hatchys u can always send some my way  oh and u 2 Smithers



I will keep you in mind gem, update 12 out now my army is growing lol


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol u and ur baby thick tails are going to take over the world


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 29, 2011)

If you run out of room there Gibblore I have heaps of room here for some lol

If you run out of room there Gibblore I have heaps of room here for some lol





Sorry in advance about the bad pics, I use my phone and its not great in dark places, I couldnt find the large one and going by the size of the Brown snake who has taken up residence and was none to happy to see me I might add, Im afraid those two will only be seen again as snake poo, I did a look around and found these two, the dark one was real easy going ( might be one of Gary's old ones he used to have ) the other reminded me of a siamese kitten having a hissy fit, kept trying to bite my phone


----------



## Gibblore (Nov 29, 2011)

Bandit so so jelous right now. you are so lucky to have these guys running round. I just have the Asain invasion at my house.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 30, 2011)

Im a bit upset about the other two but yeh I count myself as lucky, they are on a large block/paddocks that doesnt get used much, its a bit like reptile heaven, heaps of dark sheds, tall grass, tin etc and theres lots of insects and right next to a lake. I have a look for them when I go there about each month or two. Still have a few sheds I havnt been through yet. Found a HJ ute when I was there last ( yes a Holden fan lol ), lots to discover yet


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 16, 2011)

This is my female I've had for a couple of months.
She is so cranky and will go me every time I disturb her.


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 9, 2012)

there are some very nice thickies on here, ill have to get up some pictures of mine!


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 23, 2012)

These 2 are nearly 3 months old now and going good I think.


----------



## Belv6 (Feb 24, 2012)

young pair and two adult males that i picked up from expo


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 24, 2012)

Heres a male a female I picked up from the castle hill expo.

Female





Male





Bad photo, but this one shows the males propper colour.


----------



## Belv6 (Feb 24, 2012)

nice mate


----------



## Smithers (Feb 24, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Heres a male a female I picked up from the castle hill expo.
> 
> Female



I hope she's shed the rest of her skin for you, an extra couple of mists will help on her and down the hot and cold end till she sheds all that on her back. Nice geckos guys

Lil Bubba TT


----------



## Gibblore (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking good guys

Couple of pic's from tonight of my ugly female


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 27, 2012)

I like that one Gibblore


----------



## jedi_339 (Feb 27, 2012)

Ughhhh, I see what you mean Gibblore, she's hideous, an absoloute train wreck.......... 

nah just kidding, she's still a gorgeous girl in her own right


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 18, 2012)

5 Month old


----------



## arlington85 (Mar 18, 2012)

Just a funny one to start  Surprise!!









pic1, 3, 4 are Hot rod, she is VERY photogenic and absolutely loves the camera 

these are my boyfriends thick tails, we have a total of 4 males and 3 females, these photos were taken for identification months ago when we first got them, I'd say they look quite a bit healthier now, will take current photos when I get the chance, we are always looking for more females......


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 18, 2012)

Last pic is the goods very cool


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 26, 2012)

View attachment 244410
Hold back female taken tonight


----------



## Loz1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Gordy my gecko *

This is my recently acquired thick-tailed gecko purchased from Gibblore!


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Loz1990 (Mar 27, 2012)

*Updated!*

Silly but proud moment for me, witnessed my first shed! So proud of my little Gordy!


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 27, 2012)

Looking better by the minute lol


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 28, 2012)

Heres some head!


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 28, 2012)

your white one is awesome gibblore


----------



## xoxEbzxox (Mar 28, 2012)

These are my Thick tails.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 28, 2012)

hahaha second picture has got captions for days..................


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 30, 2012)

nice


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 30, 2012)

Freshly shed


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Mar 31, 2012)

really nice colors mate i want one awesome


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 31, 2012)

mad_at_arms said:


> Freshly shed



Looks like it has some nice banding mate how bout an over head shot.



geckoboy2001 said:


> really nice colors mate i want one awesome



Where you located?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 3, 2012)

Gibblore said:


> Looks like it has some nice banding mate how bout an over head shot.







as per request


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 3, 2012)

Very nice gecko mate


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow and thank you Gibblore.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 5, 2012)

What do you think of these? The first pic is like your one Its a bit over a year old now now breed by me. The second Is unknowen age and breeder bad day photo I will get new pic's tonight if i get a chance.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 5, 2012)

The first one looks very similar to mine and he is rocking the same hide as my boy!
The second one is stunning and you really should consider air freighting when you offer your geckos for sale.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheers mate, I will look into freight before next season as have had a lot of interstate interest in a few things.

Couple of the girl I tried to post earlier and a galaxy female lol


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 13, 2012)

Very nice Gibblore.
Heres my female.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 13, 2012)

wow, so much variety!!

do barking geckos actually bark?
ive never heard a peep from mine,....


----------



## zeke (Apr 13, 2012)

What are these guys like to keep?.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 13, 2012)

Cheers Mad at arms, that female looks good you should get some nice offspring this season coming, Chris I hear mine go off regulary they put the Asain House (Free Range) geckos to shame at times I do have quite a few thickies thoe so that could increase the odd of hearing the calls. Zeke They are awsome geckos to keep


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 17, 2012)

New couple I got today.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool how many you got now?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 17, 2012)

Only 4.


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 17, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 5, 2012)

View attachment 261402
Nice boy


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 7, 2012)

Newest pic didn't work.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 7, 2012)

I will try again soon


----------



## Snowman (Aug 7, 2012)

An old pic I may have already posted. A wild caught wheatbelt WA specimen. I've got 5 of these and hope to breed them this season.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 7, 2012)

A wild one I wouldn't have minded keeping.


----------



## Snowman (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow that is bizzare. Interesting find


----------



## Jimbobulan (Aug 8, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> A wild one I wouldn't have minded keeping.
> 
> Jelly bean Thickie?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Aug 9, 2012)

> Jelly bean Thickie?



More or less yeah, assuming we apply jelly bean to any P/L, personally I don't think the morph name applies so well to thickies, and I have no way of knowing whether the trait even would prove out since it was a wild animal. I just found it really odd and really cool.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 13, 2012)

^Looks like it has vitiligo.


----------



## Gibblore (Aug 13, 2012)

Nice Pic's guys


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## mad_at_arms (Nov 17, 2012)

First W.A milii of the season


----------



## gemrock2hot (Nov 21, 2012)

My girl I got off rocket she should be really to pop soon


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 9, 2012)

^She looks a big gecko.






This is Webby, he is special.
Deformed geckos need love too!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 21, 2012)

Few more hatchies


----------



## gemrock2hot (Dec 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## mad_at_arms (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Gemma, I have been very fortunate this breeding season.


----------



## gemrock2hot (Dec 21, 2012)

Looks like you've had a pretty awesome season  hopefully in future breeding seasons I will have ur good luck  I've got my male in with my 2 females.... I'm yet to hatch a bub


----------



## Bushman (Dec 21, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


>



This is a very interesting specimen Stephen. Did you key it out as _Underwoodisaurus milii_?


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 16, 2013)

Can geckos be tamed as well as dragons and skinks can?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 16, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> Can geckos be tamed as well as dragons and skinks can?



No, the best you can get from geckos is some may learn to accept food from tweezers or your fingers. They will never enjoy handling and while some can be picked up and remain calm most will fret.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 27, 2013)

A few of my Milii's
Male- love the white on his lip under eye.







Female








Female









Hoping for a few nice hatchies this season.



Rick


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 28, 2013)

^Nice.


----------



## Cougar2007 (Apr 28, 2013)

They are stunners Rick


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Apr 28, 2013)

This is my thick-tail Bruce we call him in his new enclosure we bought for him.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. Hoping too breed them this season if i get a chance (away for first 2 weeks of november), may introduce them when back from my trip too Darwin.


Rick


----------



## saintanger (Apr 29, 2013)

my 2


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 7, 2013)

Here's my little man Harley


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 3, 2014)

Some of my thickies. First two are female and gravid in these pics.


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jan 4, 2014)

Male and female












My trio


Rick


----------



## xAshx (Jan 5, 2014)

I swore I'd only have one gecko... Now I have 4, and hopefully will pick some more up next week. Don't know if my pics will work off my iPad, but I have 2 milli.... Both have re gen tails so a bit dull, but I have 2 eggs incubating, so hopefully all will go well... They are awesome pets, can't wait to increase my collection.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 17, 2014)

third hatchy out this season.


----------



## Ranga123 (Jan 30, 2014)

Could someone please post a pic of setup 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 4, 2014)

Hatchy from this season


----------

